# Test Results - High P and K



## spmurph (May 2, 2019)

Here are my test results from Soil Savy. Can/should I do anything about the high P and K? The sample was taken from a thin area where I have had trouble growing grass. There were several trees in the area which were removed two years ago.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'm new to this but I would think your ph might be the problem rather than the high P and K.


----------



## spmurph (May 2, 2019)

Yes, my low PH is also a concern. How many lbs/1000k do I need to get it to 6.5?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I have Bermuda but I read a lot about Fescue for a neighbor that has it. I read that Fescue likes 6.8 - 7. Bring on the lime! We are going to apply in September when he aerates.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need a soil test from a lab that will give you a lime recommendation. The buffer index (which needs to be measured) will vary from soil to soil and will be used to determine how many lb/k of lime are needed.


----------

